# Creating Countour Cut Lines Around Images



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

We recently purchased a VersaCamm SP 540 and have had some initial difficulty adding a contour cut around a photograph. 

For Example, someone sends us a photograph, but they only want one face printed from it. I can remove the background, no problem, but when I import the image into Flexi Sign, I get the square border around it for cutting. So when I create the contour cut around it it is square, not around the actual photo I want to cut.

Can any one help me with doing the contour around just the photo? I have Flexi Sign 7.5 and Corel Draw 10 (soon X3) as well as Photoshop 7.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

You should be able to import an image into Flexi, draw a contour, print the image and cut the contour all right from Flexi. The only variable is the versacamm ink. I don't know if it is compatible with transfer paper.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

We are not using paper, rather the transfer vinyl for the versacamm.

What I am hoing to do is not hand draw in Flexi, but have the program do it. When importing the image in it is a square, inside the square is white, then the actual color we need to countor cut. So when we try to use Flexi to put a contour line around it, it just countours the square because that is what the image is.

What we cannot figure out how to do is contour just around the colored portion of the image, not the whole image.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

You have to hand draw the contour. I'm not aware of a function in Flexi that will automatically contour an image. You can autotrace, but that's not what you need to do.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Wow, that is really a bummer, since it does other images automatically. The real bummer is a tablet isn't supported (according to Flexi) so the drawing has to be done with a mouse.

Anyone know of a way to do this in Corel Draw?


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

lauerja said:


> Wow, that is really a bummer, since it does other images automatically. The real bummer is a tablet isn't supported (according to Flexi) so the drawing has to be done with a mouse.
> 
> Anyone know of a way to do this in Corel Draw?


I don't use Corel Draw at all, but maybe one of these will get you started...

*Corel Draw Vector*...

It's probably a lot like Photoshop's Paths, (Pen Tool) so you could also do a search there on that if you wanted.
Also, I'm pretty sure that in Corel Draw (as in other programs) there is a 'How To' in your HELP files in your program, that may help too.

Randy


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

The problem is you are trying to contour a bitmap in a vector drawing program. I don't think any vector drawing program will contour a bitmap. I would use the threshold function in photoshop to make an all black copy of the bitmap image. Import that black copy into Flexi and autotrace it. Now you have a vector contour of the original photo. Delete the all black image and import the real photo. Now you have the photo with an exact vector contour around it. Your Versacamm should now be able to print it and cut it. It might sound complicated, but is would only take a couple minutes.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Does Flexi have an "outline" tool? its what I use in Cibercut's version.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Ross I will try that.

I knew what the issue was, I just couldn't figure out a way to add the cut line around the raster image in Flexi or Corel Draw.

We get a lot of signs from local relators who want their pictures on the sign and this was our big stumbling block. It will also help when doing pictures on shirts with the VersaCamm.

Thanks again


----------

